# Would you buy this meter?



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

If you had a need for it. Would you buy this meter?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

can i plug my axe into it?

~CS~


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

That's what we're using in school right now.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

No.

The only advantage bench meters have over DMMs is that the bench style are usually accurate to several decimal places.

I have no need for that kind of accuracy and would much rather spend the money on a new hand-held meter with more features.

-John


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I wouldn't buy that meter. I might buy a newer one. But I don't think the accuracy of that particular meter is much better then most fluke handhelds.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

How can you guys answer that question without knowing how much they want for it.. :blink::blink:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

B4T said:


> How can you guys answer that question without knowing how much they want for it.. :blink::blink:


 Because it doesn't really matter. For $20 bucks I can get a brand new CAT II multimeter that will do everything that one does, so why would I want to spend any money on that piece of surplus?

-John


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Bench meter are mostly for electronics. You can get a Simpson analog meyer if you want that kind of accuracy but it's more portable. Better yet a higher end fluke like an 87 series or something. If your into typical commercial of industrial all you need is a basic clamp meter that is cat 3 for 1000v and cat 4 for 600v. It all depends on what type of measurements you are making I have a fluke 87III, a fluke 33 1000a clamp and a ideal clamp multimeter. And 90% of the time I just need the ideal meter.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

maybe


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

LARMGUY said:


> If you had a need for it. Would you buy this meter?


If you work on the bench ,it's a ok meter..


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Why is it reading -7 volts with no leads? Stupid me. I see the millivolts button pushed in now. I thought it was on 20.


$49. ebay

Anyone have a user manual for a JDR DMM-300?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

What the hell am I looking at here? Looks like the crap they sold at Radio Shack in 1974.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

yes i like old and odd meters sort of a collection


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Big John said:


> Because it doesn't really matter. For $20 bucks I can get a brand new CAT II multimeter that will do everything that one does, so why would I want to spend any money on that piece of surplus?
> 
> -John


You do realize that B4t still carries a beeper, right? :laughing:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I would if the price was right.


----------



## MattHelm (Nov 12, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> What the hell am I looking at here? Looks like the crap they sold at Radio Shack in 1974.


JDR private labeled some test equipment back in the 90's.

The few pieces I had on my bench (scope, freq meter, siggen) were of decent quality.

I would probably pay $20 for it if I needed to stock another bench or for a loaner.


----------

